# another what age are you thread



## sare^baw's (Apr 29, 2005)

as title was wondering what age the tt drivers are :roll: :wink:

ill start

37

those who give a monkeys f~~~ form an orderly queue


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

In your dimension I appear to be about forty but in truth I am several centuries old. :wink:


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

Not Telling  :-*

Karen


----------



## sare^baw's (Apr 29, 2005)

UK Performance said:


> Not Telling  :-*
> 
> Karen


typical woman :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

57 ------ but 20 at heart 8)


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Not as old as this thread


----------



## ACE_UK (Apr 10, 2005)

35


----------



## sare^baw's (Apr 29, 2005)

ACE_UK said:


> 35


wow your only 2 years younger than i


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Old enough to know better :roll: :roll:


----------



## Dimples (Feb 9, 2007)

28


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

UK Performance said:


> Not Telling  :-*
> 
> Karen


You look 40ish


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Damn Vagman - you deleted too quickly!!!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

saint said:


> UK Performance said:
> 
> 
> > Not Telling  :-*
> ...


How quickly can you duck???................... quick left hook heading your way me-thinks  :roll:

Hev x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Hev said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > UK Performance said:
> ...


Hey you've got a lot to answer for!!! What the hell have you done to JC!?

BTW gratz on the new job!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

saint said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > saint said:
> ...


Me??????? Urmmmm, I was gonna say I haven't touched him.......... but then again......... :roll: <oops, sorry Mr Hev!>



saint said:


> BTW gratz on the new job!


Cheers  :-*

Hev x


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Quite old.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Hev said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Lol - me thinks the tester needs tested.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

saint said:


> Lol - me thinks the tester needs tested.


I'm innocent Ma' Lord!

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hev said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > Lol - me thinks the tester needs tested.
> ...


Case adjurned


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

sare^baw's said:


> as title was wondering what age the tt drivers are :roll: :wink:
> 
> ill start
> 
> ...


Emotionally?

Mentally?

Or in absolute years?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I'm 103.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> I'm 103.


Around town  Watch out for the man with the speed gun :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Leg said:


> Not as old as this thread


 :lol: :lol: :lol: great one leg :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

KammyTT said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Not as old as this thread
> ...


Who? Heather Mills?


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


 :lol:  :lol:


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

saint said:


> UK Performance said:
> 
> 
> > Not Telling  :-*
> ...


Not sure if i like the ish bit :lol:

Yes i am 40, bloody good job i am or i would be hunting you down :wink:

You are supposed to say Oh my god you don't look it :wink:

Karen


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

UK Performance said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > UK Performance said:
> ...


You can still hunt at 40, Karen ,,,,,,,,,, or 50, or 60 :wink: :lol:

Oh, from another girl ==== you don't look it 8)


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

I'm 23.


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> UK Performance said:
> 
> 
> > saint said:
> ...


Thanks Danny and you don't look your age either!!

We won't get any compliments on here will we :roll: Men! :roll: :?


----------



## a13xbb (Jan 27, 2007)

UK Performance said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > UK Performance said:
> ...


wow you dont look it at all very youthful :wink: :-*


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

alibTTman said:


> UK Performance said:
> 
> 
> > saint said:
> ...


Now you are just saying that for a discount arn't you?? :lol:  :?

Karen


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

UK Performance said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > UK Performance said:
> ...


What's age, Karen? Only a figure on a piece of paper!

I have a 65 year "old" client who currently behaves like a mischievous 30 year young person since some weeks  
[that's due to some hypnotherapy I did with him - he is making massive changes in his life 8) ]


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

UK Performance said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > UK Performance said:
> ...


You don't look a day over 22 8)

I'm just gone 42 :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> UK Performance said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Cheer up Aiden, you're still a youngster 

Just read above what my OAP client is like these days :roll:


----------



## loz_tt (Aug 7, 2006)

26


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

So does that make me youngest here so far? [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Oh apart from my husband... he's six months younger.


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > UK Performance said:
> ...


I felt creaky this morning :roll:

Must have been the wine ! :lol:


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm not as old as I look. Still comfortably in my thirties, though you wouldn't think it!










It's been a tough paper round!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


I can turn you into a youngster == just see me for hypno. This will help your alcohol addiction too ,,,,, says she who drinks a nice red wine atm


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Ah, I think young, just don't feel it at times  :lol:

Life does begin at 40 anyway 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> Ah, I think young, just don't feel it at times  :lol:
> 
> Life does begin at 40 anyway 8)


For me, life began at 50 odd


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

26 - bringing down the average age of this place


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

23


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

23


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Johnnywb said:


> 23





Johnnywb said:


> 23


Does that mean you're 46?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jam said:


> Johnnywb said:
> 
> 
> > 23
> ...


He just wants to tip the balance to the juniors :wink:


----------



## youngg (Jun 15, 2006)

20.... 8)


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

Me Thinks Danny that there may be a few toys boys on here :lol:

Things are looking up!! :twisted:

Any young strapping good lookers post your piccies to [email protected] :wink: Then again Tony may open my emails :lol: 

Post them on here then :twisted: .

Karen


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

I'm sweet 16


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

Terri_TT said:


> I'm sweet 16


Yeh right...... young but not that young :roll:

Karen


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

UK Performance said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sweet 16
> ...


But she is still sweet though


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

UK Performance said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sweet 16
> ...


Oh ok so Iâ€™m really 18. :roll:


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> UK Performance said:
> 
> 
> > Terri_TT said:
> ...


Thank you darling :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* and youâ€™ve always been my favourite :-* just donâ€™t tell the other I said that. 

:-*


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

Terri_TT said:


> UK Performance said:
> 
> 
> > Terri_TT said:
> ...


And your real age is?? :wink:

Karen


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

I am the youngest I think.

21


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

UK Performance said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > UK Performance said:
> ...


Shhhhh, Karen,

don't tell Terry I told you that she is really 25. It has be kept secret :wink:


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

..crashing the party.

I'm 36! [smiley=guitarist.gif]


----------

